# My puppy has a bad overbite--suggestions?



## mobiscuits (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with a pup with a bad overbite? My Border Collie mix puppy (3 mo. old) has a truly bad one. Her bottom canines are digging into her upper gums. I have read about having them removed or filed down. I have also read about many who say to give it some time and see if her lower jaw grows and corrects itself. 
One woman spoke of cutting the teeth with nail clippers! Has anyone ever done this?
We are watching her carefully for discomfort or eating problems. So far, neither. 
Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I really doubt if time will improve this much, if any. If it does, let me know. I've never seen that happen. Since her teeth don't match up, you may want to check into having those lower canines removed (when she's spayed, if she's not already). The constant irritation can cause further problems like abcesses. It will not hurt her to not have them. If they met with the uppers, they would be useful, but as they are, they are a nuisance.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with Farmmom. If the bite hasn't improved by the time you get her spayed, have the canines removed. I do think there is a chance of slight improvement but ....just a chance....and if it doesn't start to correct in the next couple months I wouldn't hold out any hope of a natural correction

Willow101


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Bites can change- and change a lot...but normally a 3 month old puppy with a bite issue is probably not going to correct 100% and will probably get worse when the real head changes start. If the pup had a normal bite initially and went off at around 6 months or so, then I would say there is a good chance it would come back as I have seen bites go way off at this age and come back- but that is not the case here. The head will continue to grow and lengthen until about 12-18 months. I know because I had a show prospect I purchased and she was 18 months old before her bite came back. They do have dental devices (like braces) available, but the cost is not low and would have to be put on under anesthetic. I would not even consider any dental work done though until the head has gone through more change....unless it is getting so bad during those changes that it is causing mouth injury or making it impossible for the pup to eat. I would not cut the teeth with clippers- your asking for tooth infection. Puppies are not rabbits. When you have her spayed, then you can determine at that point how severe the bite is off and if there is no injury to the gums and the dog can still eat, then I would just leave it be. If it is causing damage or preventing the dog from eating at that point, the vet can pull them while she is being spayed.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

My Doberman has an overbite (Class 2 Malocclusion, "parrot mouth," mandibular brachygnathism).

From my research, the bite sets at about 10 months of age. 

We chose to have his teeth filed. That said, the holes in the palate that the teeth points has already made need to be watched and flushed sometimes since they do not disappear right away and small rocks, etc. can get in and cause infection.

We were told our Dobe had the chance of losing one lower canine at about 5 years of age and that the other would likely be okay. Since he is not in pain, we don't feel the need to pull it. Later on, IF it gives him grief, we will have it extracted. We were offered braces by a very expensive specialty hospital but we prefer the wait and see method rather than put him through all the grief of braces when he might not even need them.

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/mouth/c_dg_Malocclusion_of_Teeth

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2089&aid=375

http://www.virbac-dentals.com/p-den...n&cmd=view&style=styles/page2.xsl&select=PAGE[@ID$eq$PAGE_13]


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My border collie also had an overbite as a puppy. He looked like a shark. It corrected itself and he is quite handsome now.


----------

